# Practice Regimen



## Jeff Flowerday

Let's hear about them?


----------



## Baconator

Weird - I just made a huge post in another forum about this very topic. Since I'm apparenly the first to see this I'll get the ball rolling with a big tirade :zzz: 

I'm back on the regular practicing routine for the first time in . . . . well an awfully long time. I finally got to the point where I figured that I'm tired of sucking at the guitar after playing on and off for a few decades and that if I can't stop this obsession of mine with the instrument then I might as well do something productive about it. Perhaps the best lesson I've learned recently is that to really progress you have to take the time to make sure you have mastered a skill before moving on. I've spent the last 2-3 weeks focusing on learning scales in various positions at slow speeds so I can attempt to perfect my technique. I've also been working on learning the major, minor, diminished and augmented triads in all 4 3-string groupings along with the first and second inversions. Is it boring - somewhat, but when I find I'm really losing focus I move on to some noodling and whatever else I feel like playing at the time. I actually enjoy practicing more now that I have in the past because I can feel that I'm making progress and working towards a greater understanding of the instrument instead of 'just' learning tunes. By this I certainly don't mean to belittle the importance of learning tunes as much as state that the material I'm working on is really helpful in speeding that process along and, at least in my case, really needs to be worked on. 

To get back to the original question, I'm generally spending about 1-2 hours on as many days as I can working on scales, triads and related etudes for up to an hour and then noodling afterwards until I have to either go to bed or help out with family obligations.


----------



## mandocaster

Umm, hate to be a poopyhead spelling & definition cop, but "regiment" is a grouping of military personnel smaller than a division....

I think the word is "regimen", although strictly speaking it's a medical term to do with diet.

There, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

mandocaster said:


> Umm, hate to be a poopyhead spelling & definition cop, but "regiment" is a grouping of military personnel smaller than a division....
> 
> I think the word is "regimen", although strictly speaking it's a medical term to do with diet.
> 
> There, I'll shut up now.


Typo yes, definition no.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/regimen


----------



## fretboard

Not sure I'd always call it practice, but I tend to sit down with a guitar or bass for a couple hours a day. Most of my time is spent with the recorder running so there's not much scale theory or anything going on, but plenty of time spent with guitars in different tuning working on chord progressions and all those other things that lead to developing songs... Or trying to...


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I don't really 'practice' anymore. 

When I was younger I took conservatory lessons, practiced scales and technique for countless hours on end ant took the whole thing quite seriously.

Now I just play, noodle around, relieve stress and have fun. I play simpler, sloppier and louder with more emphasis on the sounds coming out of my guitar than the actual musical value that it has. I like to play wang guitar more than anything, and it doesn't really require that much practice.


----------



## Robert1950

A practice who-what-when-where????? Does this include noodling ????


----------



## Jeremy

I generally spend 3 or so hours a day practicing, and a 1-2 hours jamming to backing tracks and writing music. That on top of school, homework and my friends always wanting to play games with me over the internet, I'm pretty busy, but it's worth it. On weekends, the practicing is usually the same, if I'm doing something that day, but if I'm not, it's usually 5 hours practicing and 2-3 hours jamming/writing.


----------



## auger

I would say easily over 1 hour a day...more like 2 or 3...
and have been steady for the last 3 years or so...
most of it playing for the furniture....

Auger


----------



## mandocaster

Being a pro at crastinating, it takes me a while to get started, but then I get lost in the time spent. A few hours later I snap out of it with a bunch of new muscle memory. The advent of MIDI was best thing in the world....a metronome that actually plays something. You can build precision at a snail's pace then speed it up 10 BPM at a time until you can blaze....


----------



## traynor_garnet

mandocaster said:


> The advent of MIDI was best thing in the world....a metronome that actually plays something. You can build precision at a snail's pace then speed it up 10 BPM at a time until you can blaze....


Ya know its funny, but I just bought a metrnome this weekend even though I have Cakewalk right here at my finger tips with tons of drum patterns. Why . . .?

1.) I spend way too much time on the computer as is. When I want to relax, practice, etc, I don't want to be stuck in front of the computer again.

2.) When I play with midi tracks I get tempted to use a full drum beat and the next thing you know I am playing rather than practising.

There is just something nice about the metronome's simplicity: turn it on, turn the dial, practice.

TG


----------



## mandocaster

traynor_garnet said:


> When I play with midi tracks I get tempted to use a full drum beat and the next thing you know I am playing rather than practising.


And this is bad in what way? :bow:


----------



## Warren

It's become a real habit for me, I have to have the guitar in my hands while I'm watching TV. I do spend alot of time mapping new concepts on paper. Then when I'm sitting watching TV I'm going over the fretboard maps for riffs, chords, etc.


----------



## traynor_garnet

mandocaster said:


> And this is bad in what way? :bow:


I don't end up practicing and improving my weaknesses: I end up noodling around and playing my same tired old licks.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

I find that and hour with the TV on is equivalent to about 5 minutes with it off. TV is just a distraction and I find real practice involves concentration.

TG





Warren said:


> It's become a real habit for me, I have to have the guitar in my hands while I'm watching TV. I do spend alot of time mapping new concepts on paper. Then when I'm sitting watching TV I'm going over the fretboard maps for riffs, chords, etc.


----------



## violation

No less than 5 hours a day... if I can't make atleast 5 hours I don't sleep until I do (true story). I usually work in about 7-11 though... what can I say? I want to be good.

I leave the TV on while I practice, not to watch but because there will be distractions playing live, so I'm trying to learn not to get bothered by them. Now I can play while my brother is downstairs screaming or when people are hammerin' fixin' the house, hah.


----------



## Warren

traynor_garnet said:


> I find that and hour with the TV on is equivalent to about 5 minutes with it off. TV is just a distraction and I find real practice involves concentration.
> 
> TG


You're right, I wouldn't recommend practicing in front of the TV, but, for me, it works. Being the oldest of a large busy family growing up and now with 2 young boys I never got or get 5 minutes without distraction (but, I wouldn't want to change that) so I'm quite happy about the fact that I've developed the ability to sort of semi-tune out and concentrate on what I'm doing.


----------



## Warren

violation said:


> I leave the TV on while I practice, not to watch but because there will be distractions playing live, so I'm trying to learn not to get bothered by them. Now I can play while my brother is downstairs screaming or when people are hammerin' fixin' the house, hah.


My experience totally, except, I don't find it helps for playing live, playing live is a totally different distraction.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

traynor_garnet said:


> I don't end up practicing and improving my weaknesses: I end up noodling around and playing my same tired old licks.
> 
> TG


Me too....:rockon2:


----------



## Metal#J#

I've got 2 kids (3 and 4). This = no sleep, no money and no time to practice.:frown:


----------



## violation

Warren said:


> My experience totally, except, I don't find it helps for playing live, playing live is a totally different distraction.


Good point, I worded that bad... it was more like a step up from just playing in silence.

I've only been playing a tiny bit, 2 days over 11 months. I've played infront of a crowd of people twice and I was still pretty shakey, haha.


----------



## mandocaster

traynor_garnet said:


> I don't end up practicing and improving my weaknesses: I end up noodling around and playing my same tired old licks.
> 
> TG


I hear ya! Remember how long it took to figure out those now-tired licks? I must admit to running to the shelter of these old riffs more often than I care to admit...

...time to learn some new signature twiddlings.


----------



## Warren

violation said:


> I've played infront of a crowd of people twice and I was still pretty shakey, haha.


And, that's the rush, isn't it?? Makes you want to do it more!!!!????


----------



## violation

Oh definetly! I can't wait until the next time I get to.


----------



## PaulS

I guess I noodle more than practise although I do get a couple hours every week in a live situation and have learned to deal with whatever you can throw at me to a certain degree. When I noodle I look for new, to me, licks that can expand my style. Lately I picked up a Boomerang and it makes noodling a whole new ball game. I don't expect to be going on tour or getting into the studio to cut a new CD at any point, I just like playing...... It can be very relaxing to me most of the time. :rockon:


----------



## lolligagger

I have been playing with a lot more regularity this year...must be the Bran Flakes. I have had a several 7 to 10 day stretches since January when I haven't even looked at a guitar due to work or travel or family obligations, but when I do sit down to practice, I have been pretty disciplined. 

I start with some scales, then work through various flatpicking pieces I am working on, then over to various different licks. Some of the flatpicking tunes I have up to speed, and some not so much. I try to make a point to begin working on a new flatpicking tune probably once every 3 - 4 weeks just to keep pushing myself. If there is nobody else in the house, I work in a few strumming/singing tunes. Not all of my family appreciates my high lonesome sound. 

I have a couple of different CD's to strum and pick along with, but as useful as these tools can be, they are no substitute to jamming and practicing the tunes with a real person. I find it easy to get distracted when playing with others so this type of practice really helps me...I have the attention span of a hamster.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Practice*



Metal#J# said:


> I've got 2 kids (3 and 4). This = no sleep, no money and no time to practice.:frown:


I've got six kids..Four teenagers and two little ones 5 and 3.....I'm in school full time .....but its for music so I'm playing all the time........I try to get loose everyday.....no specifics I just play. If i dont have time I make time. As far as money, thats tight for sure but I still manage to buy things...........used gear is the way to go for me.


----------



## Tomfoolery

*Highs & Lows*

I find that it comes in waves where I am inspired and time permitting able to practice for hours on end. I tend to bounce from "noodle" to some sort of actual scale/mode practice. Its gotta stay fun and fresh or what is the point in my opinion and situation. Maybe after an hour or so I will learn a tune or do some home recording to see what comes out. It all really just depends on the day, I don't force it !!evilGuitar:


----------



## The Tourist

I used to play at least an hour a day in high school, but now I'm in university..not so much. I voted for the first option.


----------



## Coustfan'01

I play about a hour everyday , maybe a bit more . I don't practice all that much , but I learn hard songs and try to learn songs from different genre , and understand what I'm playing . I also play my own songs a good bit .


----------



## Bevo

My routine has changed since I picked up the Bass and had a few lessons.
Now I start with scales and whatever the teacher left me with, I try for at least an hour every day. Once I get that done then its just play time.

One other thing I also did was to learn one song at a time, I was all over the place and new riffs but no songs.

If I do get a few min I will also pick it up and just hammer off fast scales with the metronome..Kinda fun to try and keep up. Found even 10 min helps and always puts a grin on my face!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Since I work ten hours a day, I have to kill my hands just to keep them up to spects:banana:


----------



## chaoscypher

I practice more than an hour every day, though usually I don't do much exercises or scale-work and mostly just practice my own songs and songs that I know. Some days I become absolutely inseparable from my guitar, though. Could mean an entire afternoon/evening of messing around.

I find the best practice to be learning a song outside of your skill level; it opens up new playing styles to you.


----------



## ENDITOL

I play every day...pretty much have to, or I lose the 'chops'. Wish I could focus and practice more these days, the 'business' aspect of being in a band sometimes gets overwhelming and unfortunately overshadows the writing, learning new techniques etc. It's all a balancing act I suppose...:banana:


----------



## washburned

*Whadidyasay?*

1. Wait for wife to leave house
2. power up Koch
3. turn all knobs to 10
4. pick guitar
5. rock out until:
a. wife's car comes into driveway
b. police car comes into driveway
c. ears bleed
6. turn off amp
7. put guitar away.


----------



## Renvas

i just play when i feel like it or when im in the mood to play...

maybee this is why im not getting any better?


----------



## I_cant_play

I tend to play as long as I can every day considering studying is priority, I also like to go out with friends once in a while, play sports. Having said that, I don't watch TV, other than the news, I don't surf the web or use facebook or anything like that so all the other available time I have left, I pretty much play guitar non stop. It can vary from hours upon hours in a day to none on days I have lots of studying to do.

I don't have a practice routine but I constantly find some new techniques or some licks that give me trouble and repeat them again and again. I also tend to improvise a lot. Unfortunately even having played about 5 years now, and I'm a fairly decent player, I've still never played in a band. I've only jammed with people a handful of times and I really feel this is holding me back. I keep hoping to find someone as interested in playing for excessive hours as me but in vancouver it seems it's a fat chance.


----------



## stratovani

When I practice I usually take an hour and divide it up into blocks of 10, 20, and 30 minutes. The 10 minute block is for warming up, running a few scales and licks and stuff like that, the 20 minute block is for studying and practicing to whatever learning material I happen to have at the time, and the 30 minute block is for playing to backing tracks. I'll follow this routine maybe 3 or 4 times a week. At other times I'll just get on the guitar and wank my heart out! Nothing wrong with a structured routine but you've got to break it up at times in order to keep things interesting.


----------



## esp_dsp

as soon as i get up grab the guitar till i get bored or have to do something else... other then that.... its all day non stop:rockon2:


----------



## jane

I try to practice at least an hour everyday... I find it hard to start playing (and stop surfing the 'net or watching the tv or reading) but when I start, I usually don't put the guitar down until my fingers hurt. I usually practice scales, then some easy exercises, then some harder ones, then practice the song(s) that I'm currently working and then I just play whatever I feel like. At least, I try to do that.............

(I usually just end up playing whatever after the first 20 minutes or so)


----------



## NB-SK

It varies. I did about 4 hours yesterday, an hour or two the day before, and nothing for the 3 days before that. It's too darn hot to go to the gym, so I figured I might as well spend the extra time doing something productive. I've been trying to build up dexterity in my left and right hand, so I've been focusing on exercises during the last couple of weeks. I've made significant progress, especially in the last 2 days.


----------



## david henman

...can't do it. i may have _tried_ many years ago, i don't remember, but i doubt it.

however, i am seriously thinking of picking up some instructional dvds, just for fun, maybe even learn something!

that said, i do play every day. weeknights i work on my songwriting, on guitar, for at least an hour every night, usually two.

weekends my band goes into marathon rehearsals, usually totalling about twenty hours.

so, i never, ever "practice", but i play a lot.

-dh


----------



## zinga

I go for 3 to 4 hours a day, 2 hours of scales etc, then 2 of noodling or backing tracks ect. :banana:


----------



## zontar

One piece of advice I got years ago on practicing that I use, and that I passed on to students when I was teaching is this.

If you play electric guitar, spend some of your practice time with the electric not plugged in at all. You can still hear the notes, and you don't have the amplifier or effects to cover up your playing. It helps in working on a clean technique, and in adding expression. Even going through an amp dry colours your sound to some degree. Of course if you use a effects you may need to practice how using them affects your playing, and also using effects can inspire new ideas. Plus it's fun. So by all means practice plugged in as well. But it's valuable to spend some time without being plugged in as well.


----------



## wnpgguy

Latley I have been playing guitar like it is my religion, so much that my wrists and fingers are soar. I'm also getting back aches from sitting so long.

"uhnnnn, my back"-- thats me..


My practice regimine could use work though. I am looking to find a solid practice regimine because I feel as if I have plataue'd. I want to advance, so I've started learning the fretboard/scales. eg 1st 3rds and 5ths. I find trying to play a song you already know, taking the choards and trying them out someplace else on the fretboard is a new challange that is helping me learn.


----------



## rhh7

*No amp!*



zontar said:


> One piece of advice I got years ago on practicing that I use, and that I passed on to students when I was teaching is this.
> 
> If you play electric guitar, spend some of your practice time with the electric not plugged in at all. You can still hear the notes, and you don't have the amplifier or effects to cover up your playing. It helps in working on a clean technique, and in adding expression.


Great advice! After being without a guitar for the past six years, I just bought a Strat and have no money for an amp. So I will be practicing as you recommend for a while.


----------



## violation

wnpgguy said:


> Latley I have been playing guitar like it is my religion, so much that my wrists and fingers are soar. I'm also getting back aches from sitting so long.
> 
> "uhnnnn, my back"-- thats me..


Stretches and massages stop that from happening. Grab a copy of Petrucci's Rock Discipline... he has a bunch that'll not only solve aching problems but make your practice session a lot more productive.

I sit and play for atleast 6 hours daily and never get sore. Petrucci's warm up = no injuries. I even add some stretches that I steal from P90X (bad ass work out regimen by the way) that help the shoulders and back.


----------



## Greg Ellis

I play about an hour and a half or maybe two hours each day, at least five days a week. It's a bit longer on weekends, and a bit shorter on weeknights.

I have about 4 hours of music (mp3s) on my playlist, and I try to get through a couple of sets (30 to 40 minutes each) every time I play. I'll stop and rewind and go back over things a couple of times if I mess them up.

It's not so much practise as it is "playing", I guess.

I've tried working on scales and such, several times in the past. Maybe I'm just too lazy, but I can't do it. It's just too mind-numbingly boring. I'd rather be playing songs.

Once in a while I'll sit and noodle quietly, by myself, working out bits and pieces of things. And once in a while I'll play through a few songs (unplugged) without the backing tracks, just to make sure I know them.

But most of the time I'm playing entire songs; several of them, actually, strung together into a sort of a "set".


----------



## I_cant_play

I really can't afford to have a set regimen. I'm currently studying at university so as a result there are weeks when I'm completely swamped and there are weeks when I have surprising amounts of time. Therefore, how much I practice can vary from nothing to 4-5 hours on a weekday or maybe 8 hours on a weekend. I also try to practice a little bit of everything but I usually just end up practicing technique the whole time. This is due to me usually being tired from school or whatever and learning new songs requires more brain power than just practicing scales, rhythm patterns etc..


----------



## wnpgguy

Thats just like me. I play alot of scales and other random lead pattens when I get the chance. My brain is just not up for new song learning playage if you know what I mean.


----------



## devnulljp

mandocaster said:


> Umm, hate to be a poopyhead spelling & definition cop, but "regiment" is a grouping of military personnel smaller than a division....
> 
> I think the word is "regimen", although strictly speaking it's a medical term to do with diet.
> 
> There, I'll shut up now.


And "everyday" is an adjective. You want "every day" (with a space).
As far as the poll, I'd say ideally you want at least 1/2 an hour a day of tech warm up, exercises, scales, patterns, whatever. Not playing, practice.
Then there's playing practice, which needs to be daily and at least an hour. 
Then there's theory too, which I was never very good at.

I've done this kind of thing, and it's great.

Unfortunately, now I'm lucky to get my guitar out once a week for a noodle fro 20 min, and that sucks.


----------



## Mooh

I often do warmup drills with my students, plus accompany them and demonstrate for them, so with that alone I'm playing more than an hour per day (I teach at least 6 hours a day), five days a week. Then there's a weekly practice with the band. On my own I generally practice like a lesson progresses, warmups, scales, exercises, old tunes, new tunes, improvisation. 

Make music, not war.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## geezer

I wonder how many people spend more time on forums talking about
playing than actually picking up a guitar and playing.


----------



## greco

Paul said:


> Starting with me.....
> 
> at least one.


Make that two. 

We often work in the evening...so the forum is about all I have the energy for, by the time we are finished.

Peace

Dave


----------



## devnulljp

Maybe we should start a band where the entire performance consists of post ing on forums. Four people on a stage with laptops projecting up to a large plasma monitor, about a million $$$ of boutique equipment behind them, a soldering iron heating next to a stack of 3PDT switches. The lights dim. Each one logs on to a bunch of forums and starts chewing about modes, true bypass, directional cables...

The climax of the show would be starting a fight on TGP and getting banned


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I play for as many hours a day as I can. I got a wife and 5 small kids and I don't know why I haven't been booted out of my house yet?

I start with a warm up to get my fingers loose and then play songs that I know and go over them again. 

My next step is to learn scales, I don't know any


----------



## devnulljp

Canadian Charlie said:


> My next step is to learn scales, I don't know any


Try this: http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/guitar_scales.php

I have some great scale exercises my old guitar teacher gave me that are actually (relatively) interesting to play, not just plodding up and down the staircase, more like a Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers dance up, down a bit, back up some more, down to the bottom, up to the top, down a few...

I like trying to play penatonics in the different positions and join the positions together playing 2, or 3, or 4, or 5 notes on the one string before changing, and I'm trying to do it with octaves and string skipping too, but my brain isn't big enough and my practice times aren't long enough.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> Make that two.
> 
> We often work in the evening...so the forum is about all I have the energy for, by the time we are finished.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dave


Make it three, but sometimes it's more fun than, what was that word; oh yea, practice. And it's good sometimes just to kick back and relax.


----------



## smile661

*How much to you practise??*

I'm sittin' here bored at work so i have a question for all of you, how long to you regularly practise in a day?

I try to practise at least 2 hours a day, but lately i've only been able to do 1 'cause i've been studying for mid-terms.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

smile661 said:


> I'm sittin' here bored at work so i have a question for all of you, how long to you regularly practise in a day?
> 
> I try to practise at least 2 hours a day, but lately i've only been able to do 1 'cause i've been studying for mid-terms.


Merged your thread into the other on the topic.


----------



## smile661

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Merged your thread into the other on the topic.


oops, i searched but couldnt find a similar thread. I'll have to look harder next time.


----------



## Boyko

I usually play at least an hour each day, but actual practice will vary. Could be I practice every day one week, but then just noodle around the next. 

I've found the Hal Leonard books to be great for learning new thing. The recordings or DVDs they include are great!


----------



## F.M.G.

I personally dont look at guitar that way, I can't pick the thing up and say to myself "well I'll practice it for an hour and do this that number of times and that this number of times" or w/e, that just takes all the fun out of it. I just play my guitar.


----------



## F.M.G.

But I play at least three hours a day every day.


----------



## Pighawker

I like to play/practice as much as I can. I would like to find a good/reputable person for lessons, does anyone know a good online guitar lesson website?


----------



## sureshred

I do this:
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/lessons/guitar_techniques/before_shredding.html


----------



## Bernie

Thanks for the link, sureshred - printed and going into my binder.


----------



## Bernie

Would this be beneficial to me, as a beginner? 
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/lessons/guitar_techniques/finger_strength_and_speed_building.html

And how do I read it - each finger plays the string on the corresponding fret and the order is just changed to create a challenge? Does that make sense?


----------



## Bernie

Got around to trying my theory last night and I had it figured out - pretty tricky actually and quite a good beginners workout. There are some pretty good exercises on that site.


----------



## sureshred

Yes, it's one finger per fret.


----------



## Guest

I've been meaning type up one of my favourite warm up exercises for...well...a long time now. And finally did today. Here y'all go:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21507#post184797

Add in a good stretching exercise with that and you'll be loose and limber and ready to rock in no time.


----------



## dolphinstreet

I just don't practice enough. I wish I had more opportunity to, but with little kids and long work hours, I can't.

Less than an hour per week for me, although I have gigs now and then, but I don't count them as practice - it's work.


----------



## GuitarSkater

i useually spend 5 hrs practicing, but only like 2 hours practicing scales and stuff. The other 3 hrs i just jam with my bro, cuz he lpay drums, so i can play songs with a backing track

GuitarSkater

:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck

dolphinstreet said:


> I just don't practice enough. I wish I had more opportunity to, but with little kids and long work hours, I can't.
> 
> Less than an hour per week for me, although I have gigs now and then, but I don't count them as practice - it's work.


+1! I feel you're pain, I am missing the time to play (even if it is by myself) Well summers coming, hopefully I can get my mojo back again.!


----------



## geezer

I practice a half hour before work (7:30-8:00) and an hour after work(4;30-5:30). If I don't schedule in practice I know I won't do it.On Saturdays I play 4 hrs. or so with the band also.


----------



## aloysius

I have a lesson once a week for 30 min that sometimes turns to 60 min. 
Aside from that, I usually practice scales, chords, appeg, etc for about 3-4 hours a week and play totally about 12-15 hours a week. 
I try to learn something or practice something new every time.

michael


----------



## mrmatt1972

I TRY to play a little every day. It's usually for about 1/2 an hour (I spend more time on this forum!) - just enough to keep the rust off, but can be up to 3-4 hours if things work out. I also try to play with my band once a week. Usually I'm noodling, trying to write a song or working on a new song or two. I practice singing at the same time. Scales rarely enter into it, but I'm thinking of scheduling 1/2 hour a day for scales and arpeggios.

matt


----------



## warse22

I try to play everyday and work on something of value, whether that's scales, tempo/rhythm, or just working on songs I'll be performing.


----------



## prodigal_son

All I practice is the songs we play. There isn't anything that's too technical in our set (yet) so I am not a metronoming masterbater. I am a father so I don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I just added a new toy to my collection that has totally changed the way I practice. I got a used Boomerang Phrase Sampler off TGP and it has energized my practice regimen. I can lay down a simple bass line on the lower strings (or use a bass model on my pedalboard), record a few bars (or the whole 1,4,5) and play it back ad infinitum. Then I can layer a rhythm track on top of that (up to 7 layers). Then I practice my soloing. It's great for learning new tunes, too. I've been wanting to add Sultans of Swing to my repertoire and the "Rang is going to make it so much easier now. What a great tool!


----------



## bw66

I find that my practice regimen varies seasonally. As we head into winter and long nights, I focus on adding fingerstyle tunes to my repertoire. Once we get into spring and start heading into campfire season its "three chords and the truth".

This fall, I sent my youngest child to school full-time and now enjoy regular (almost) daily practice again - what a difference!


----------



## Phlegethon

I usually spend quite a bit of time simply playing things that I like so when it comes to time actually spent practicing I do somewhat specific things. 

I try to make things such as playing scales and chords as difficult as possible, and I also make use of a metronome as a means of gauging my playing to look for improvements or areas that need to be improved or touched up. . . I also try to spend a bit of time learning something that pushes me out of my comfort zone as well. I also attempt to do things out of the ordinary to be creative, such as trying to shoot for a specific sound in order to be more familiar with factors that don't involve playing. . .the best one I can think of is using my amp's tone controls to get a jazz sound out of my guitar with an EMG 81 in the bridge. the idea behind that one is to try to do something so out of the ordinary in order to test things that should never work just to be more familiar


----------



## Bobby

i voted the last option,an insane amount of hours,on the poll,even though nowadays its more structured and balanced.

for a long long time,over 15 years,i practiced obssesively. on average probably at least 12 or 14 hours a day.depending on the day though,of course. it could be 10 one day,and 18 the next. my only jobs ever consisting of playing/recording or teaching anyway,i could allow myself this amount of time.

but i find that once you hit a certain level. you dont improve as much by simply picking up the guitar and turning on the radio and jamming or whatever. i found myself often repeating the same licks and ideas more then id like. so now i compact my practice into about 8 hours, but i decide in advance particular things to work on,that are new,or need improvement.so i do an hour of each different aspect like chords/rhythm playing,arpeggios,vibrato,different scale intervals for soloing,trick techniques,song ideas,etc. once im done working on playing arpeggio shapes across the neck as fluidly as possible for an hour,i switch over to song ideas,for example. i find that ive improved more doing that in the past couple of months practicing 8 hours a day then i did practicing 18 hours a day for the couple of years before that. i guess that should have been obvious,but im kind of thick sometimes,i suppose,lol

Bobby


----------



## Dwn2ErthGuitars

I like to carry my guitar pretty much everywhere I go so I easily score 1-2 hours of practice daily. 

I guess a lot of the time I'm playing the stuff I all ready know but there's always something I can either speed up or mix up to make it more challenging for me (and to master that skill). 

The more you play the better you get and the better you get the more you play, before I had to 'force' myself to pick up my guitar, now it's a secondary reflex and I can't live without it


----------



## SirMyghin

I do an hour or so of exercises for speed and precision in various style at increasing speeds. Then I play around a bit until my fingers die. Then later in the day I pick up my other instrument (guitar and bass). I definitely take serious advantage of MIDI also, for learning or practicing it is all good.


----------



## wilgf

I can't practice more than a half hour a day... no time!

How do people find the time to practice three or four hours a day? lol


----------



## crashaholic

I sit down, begin with the intention of 'practicing' something.
Then noodle for an hour or so.

rinse
repeat.


----------



## jeremy_green

Regardless when i play, or for how long, I try to accomplish something ... so i may grab the guitar and run through some arpeggios, run them over 12 keys Or chord changes working on subs. Something tangible -> then I have fun. I make sure i do both regardless how long I sit with it. So like 50% tasks 50% fun (the percentages fluctuate of course)


----------



## camo1902

I found that I was never really progressing because my practice routine was all over the place. So a few years back I decided to lock down and developed a routine based loosely on Vai's 30 hour workout.

Its changed over the years but right now I split my time between working on Picking, Legato, Sweeping, Tapping, Chords/Scales/Arpeggios, Song Writing & Improv, Learning songs and Music theory. 

I try and dedicate a minimum of 2 hours a week to each category so I record all of my times in a diary. To keep it fresh i rotate the exercises i work on every few days. I take it to extremes but I find it suits me.


----------



## BIGDC

Since I got back into playing, about a year ago, I've been using a practice schedule I found on the JustinGuitar website. It breaks practice time into 4 or 5 distinct areas. Technique, Knowledge, Transcribing, and Repertoire. Each of these areas is broken down into 3 x 5 minute periods, so for example, in the technique area time would be spent working on hammer-ons, alternate picking and scale practice using a metronome. Once you have some scales and licks under your fingers another area is added, improvising over backing tracks.
I've gradually increased the time to 3x7 minute segments so overall I'd say I practice about 1-1/2 - 2 hours a day


----------



## flashPUNK

BIGDC said:


> Since I got back into playing, about a year ago, I've been using a practice schedule I found on the JustinGuitar website. It breaks practice time into 4 or 5 distinct areas. Technique, Knowledge, Transcribing, and Repertoire. Each of these areas is broken down into 3 x 5 minute periods, so for example, in the technique area time would be spent working on hammer-ons, alternate picking and scale practice using a metronome. Once you have some scales and licks under your fingers another area is added, improvising over backing tracks.
> I've gradually increased the time to 3x7 minute segments so overall I'd say I practice about 1-1/2 - 2 hours a day


Could you share the link to this schedule?


----------



## BIGDC

Here's a link to the home page of his website ........ there is absolutely tons of stuff here, very well structured and recommended by guys like Vai and Brian May.
Despite what the link says this is not just a site for beginners ..... there are sections on using arpeggio's to "play the changes", using modes and other more advanced stuff.

Free guitar lessons : Complete Beginners Method and loads of Blues, Jazz and rock : Learn how to play Guitar free here!

On the left hand side is a list of the various areas he covers and about half way down is "Practice Time" where advice is given on getting the most out of your practice.
Included in this section is a link to the schedule but I think it's worthwhile to read the whole thing and also browse around the site.


----------



## keithb7

I play as much as i can, i try for everyday and mostly do except holidays or work out of town. I probably noodle more than I practise lately, as I left my band. I do study new licks and riffs. Mostly blues, delta, texas, SRV, Howlin' Wolf type stuff. I rarely play with a metronome. I do spend a lot of time developing my blues tone through my technique. Bends, vibrato, trills. I also spend time on developing sounds I like through my gear. I should try and develop a more regimented schedule, to get good, but I am just having fun enjoying the band break.


----------



## SevenGates

When I was younger, I used to be very zealous about practicing many hours...but now I generally do not practice more than an hour or so each day. To me, great guitar practice is about using great focus and getting the most out of your time.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I just pick it up as the feeling moves me, which is not enough to get good. If there is a song burning it's way through my brain, I will buckle down and learn it. I practice my C major scale daily and still have not got it down pat. Starting to put a bit of G major practice in too. After 35 years of having a guitar, I am still trying to learn. I couldn't play a solo if my life depended on it.


----------



## doriangrey

traynor_garnet said:


> I don't end up practicing and improving my weaknesses: I end up noodling around and playing my same tired old licks.
> 
> TG


This is exactly why most of us progress more slowly than we would if we established better practice habits. Practice does not make prefect - perfect practice makes perfect. I think it's critical to pick a new idea or one that you are struggling with and practic that particular idea over a backing track. Practicing licks, arpeggios etc without a backing track will only get you so far....some guys can blaze up and down the fretboard but as soon as you put them in a live band situation it still sounds like they are playing scales because they don't know how to phrase into an actal song the things that they've been practicing... Practice scales, arpeggios etc but don't forget to practice how to be musical with all of that knowledge.

So, to answer the OP I think that you should spend at least 51% of your practice time playing over songs, backing tracks or something with meter and a/some chord(s) underneath. And practicing every day is super important...because 30 minutes every day will likely yield greater results than one 3.5 hour session per week.



BIGDC said:


> Here's a link to the home page of his website ........ there is absolutely tons of stuff here, very well structured and recommended by guys like Vai and Brian May.
> Despite what the link says this is not just a site for beginners ..... there are sections on using arpeggio's to "play the changes", using modes and other more advanced stuff.
> 
> Free guitar lessons : Complete Beginners Method and loads of Blues, Jazz and rock : Learn how to play Guitar free here!
> 
> On the left hand side is a list of the various areas he covers and about half way down is "Practice Time" where advice is given on getting the most out of your practice.
> Included in this section is a link to the schedule but I think it's worthwhile to read the whole thing and also browse around the site.


Justin has lots of great lessons...but my personal favorite is the guitarlessons365 website http://www.guitarlessons365.com/


----------

